# Blamo'sBestBuddy--- My chickens and my fish!



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (May 31, 2019)

Hi everyone,

In this journal I talk about my chickens and my fish! So lets get started! 

I have 6 chickens, 3 BO's and 3 GLY's. They are pets....and if they are pets, they are named. I will tell you the names soon! Oh, and I will talk about my fish. 

I got to go! Be back later!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 5, 2019)

Welcome to Backyard Herds!

Feel free to tell us more about your chickens and fish, as well as more about yourself.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 6, 2019)

Bring it on! You can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## animalmom (Jun 6, 2019)

Such a tease!  Show us the fish!!!!!  please and thank you.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi everyone again! I'm sorry I was gone for so long. I will show you my fish and my chickens right away. Here are some pictures that I have right now. I will get better ones later.  




 
This is swimmer.  Hold on, let me check and see if I have pics of Rainbow.........no, sorry I don't right now. 

Here is one of my BO's.  (This is when they were pretty young.)


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 11, 2019)

I will make sure to be back later!!!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you!  We hope it doesn't take so long next time.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2019)

Pretty fish and cute chicken!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Thank you!  We hope it doesn't take so long next time.


Sorry, I forgot all about this. And just now I'm starting to get more active on this forum. Sorry again!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Pretty fish and cute chicken!



Thank you!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

Here is a picture of when my chickens first moved out to their coop:


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

Aw they're so beautiful!
I like your fish too...looks like my Betta named Sochi


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Aw they're so beautiful!
> I like your fish too...looks like my Betta named Sochi


Nice, and thank you! Can I see a picture of your betta?


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Nice, and thank you! Can I see a picture of your betta?


Sure!
You show me your fish, i'll show you mine 
Here he is!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow! Thats a pretty one! It must be one of those spike fin kinds, right?


AmberLops said:


> Sure!
> You show me your fish, i'll show you mine
> Here he is!
> View attachment 63184


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 12, 2019)

Meet Dazzle, one of my Golden Laced Wyandotte's!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 12, 2019)

Ohhhh Dazzle is is beautiful


----------



## Baymule (Jun 12, 2019)

Wyandottes come in so many colors. She is so pretty!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Wow! Thats a pretty one! It must be one of those spike fin kinds, right?


Yep, he's a Crowntail


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 13, 2019)

Thank you so much! 


B&B Happy goats said:


> Ohhhh Dazzle is is beautiful


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Wyandottes come in so many colors. She is so pretty!



Thank you, yes, she is beautiful!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 13, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Yep, he's a Crowntail



Wow, he is pretty!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jun 13, 2019)

Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy,

Your profile mentions North East.  What state is that in?  Mr. @Bruce is in NW Vermont and Miss @RollingAcres is somewhere in upstate New York.

I am way down here in western Arkansas.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 13, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy,
> 
> Your profile mentions North East.  What state is that in?  Mr. @Bruce is in NW Vermont and Miss @RollingAcres is somewhere in upstate New York.
> 
> I am way down here in western Arkansas.



I'd rather not say...Sorry.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 13, 2019)

This is Cream Puff, one of my BO's.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 13, 2019)

At first, when all the chickens were chicks. Cream Puff was "so much bigger" than the other chicks, so everyone was saying, "Thats the rooster, its so big! Name him Fighter Jet." So I finally gave in to 'him' being a boy. 

But now, after about 15 weeks, I've posted on a BYC (I'm also a member there) and they all said "Fighter Jet" was a pullet. So, I asked for new name suggestions, and got tons! So I picked out 6 favorites and then went down from them...finally I picked out Cream Puff. And thats her name today!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 13, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy,
> 
> Your profile mentions North East.  What state is that in?  Mr. @Bruce is in NW Vermont and Miss @RollingAcres is somewhere in upstate New York.
> 
> I am way down here in western Arkansas.





Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> I'd rather not say...Sorry.



BECAUSE.....Blamo is in the Federal witness protection program....shhhh
 Something to do with a chicken rustling gang....bunch of bad dudes....Blamo had to go into hiding


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> BECAUSE.....Blamo is in the Federal witness protection program....shhhh
> Something to do with a chicken rustling gang....bunch of bad dudes....Blamo had to go into hiding



LOL!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 14, 2019)

Here is another picture of dazzle. I'll need to get more pics of the other birds in the Fock.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 14, 2019)

She's a cutie!


----------



## RollingAcres (Jun 14, 2019)

@Blamo'sBestBuddy welcome to BYH. Your fish is beautiful, looks like my son's Betta. Dazzle is beautiful!



Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> I'd rather not say...Sorry.





Baymule said:


> BECAUSE.....Blamo is in the Federal witness protection program....shhhh
> Something to do with a chicken rustling gang....bunch of bad dudes....Blamo had to go into hiding


Bahahahaha


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Jun 14, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> @Blamo'sBestBuddy welcome to BYH. Your fish is beautiful, looks like my son's Betta. Dazzle is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahahaha



Thank you! What about Cream puff? Is she beautiful, too?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 22, 2019)

More pics:



 

 

 
This last one is Blamo, LOl! 

(These pictures are all mixed up. I mean, the ages of the chickens are mixed up.)


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 22, 2019)

So cute! I love chickens


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 23, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> So cute! I love chickens



Thanks! I completely agree with you!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 23, 2019)

*Update:*
Yesterday, I re-filled and cleaned the nesting boxes because they > (my chickens) have been so busy in them lately. Yesterday I got 5 eggs! I love when I get eggs from the beautiful girls! They are just, so, so nice....well, I can't really explain it to you.  But, I know what I mean myself!  

All my girls are doing well. When I built the coop and run, I made it as predator proof as I could. I did not want ANY attacks. Although, lots of hawks and eagles were hanging around the first few weeks I had them out there. But, just a few days ago, a BIG eagle was perching in a tree almost right above them!  Luckily, I planned ahead and have chicken netting over the top of the run. Few! 

I used to have a raccoon come to my bird suet feeder. So after I took that away from him, he went to my chicken feed bucket! (Witch I keep outside near the coop.) And the lid only was 'perched' on top of the bucket! Well, that raccoon had a feast that night. He ate almost all the feed I had in the bucket. He also wasted some on the ground! That was a lesson learned to me.  So, later that day, (It was in the morning when I first saw it), I cleaned the bucket, picked up the food, re-filled it, and this time, PUT A SCREW LID ON IT! I screwed it on really tight that night, and the next morning: There were raccoon paw prints all over the bucket, bit it could not get in!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 24, 2019)

Have any of you ever experienced a raccoon getting into your chicken feed? Or any kind of feed. (Horse, cow, pig, goat, etc.)


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 24, 2019)

I haven't...
Did you have one get into your feed?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 25, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I haven't...
> Did you have one get into your feed?



Yes, it happened. If you read my 'update' than it said all about it. I guess you didn't? It's ok, if not.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 25, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Yes, it happened. If you read my 'update' than it said all about it. I guess you didn't? It's ok, if not.


Sorry, I guess I missed that!
Glad you got it figured out though!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 26, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Yes, it happened. If you read my 'update' than it said all about it. I guess you didn't? It's ok, if not.





AmberLops said:


> Sorry, I guess I missed that!



I guess I missed it as well.  Was it on your journal thread here, or on another thread?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 26, 2019)

This thread. Here is is again:
_____________________________________________________________


Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> *Update:*
> Yesterday, I re-filled and cleaned the nesting boxes because they > (my chickens) have been so busy in them lately. Yesterday I got 5 eggs! I love when I get eggs from the beautiful girls! They are just, so, so nice....well, I can't really explain it to you.  But, I know what I mean myself!
> 
> All my girls are doing well. When I built the coop and run, I made it as predator proof as I could. I did not want ANY attacks. Although, lots of hawks and eagles were hanging around the first few weeks I had them out there. But, just a few days ago, a BIG eagle was perching in a tree almost right above them!  Luckily, I planned ahead and have chicken netting over the top of the run. Few!
> ...


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 26, 2019)

(Click to expand)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 26, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> This last one is Blamo, LOl!



Is this the Blamo for whom you named the journal?  And would you share the story behind the name of "Blamo"?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 26, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Is this the Blamo for whom you named the journal?  And would you share the story behind the name of "Blamo"?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Yes! That is her! She was so much younger then. Here is a updated pic of her: 

She is a Golden Laced Wyandotte. She grew up to be much blacker than my other two Golden Laced Wyandotte's. So, this is how she came to be in my flock:

It all started when I got my chickens from Tractor Supply Co. (TSC). I wanted only for chickens, and they were going to be Buff Orpington's. But, when I got to TSC, I found out that their minimum was 6 chicks. So, I stayed there a long time deciding what to do. Finally, I desided I would buy 4 Buff Orpington's and 2 Golden Laced Wyandotte's. I got home, and that evening one of the chicks started acting weird. I called TSC and asked them what to do. They said just to make sure it could get food and water, and to make sure it stayed warm. I tried what they said but it did not seem to be working. So I finally decided to go back to TSC and exchange the chick for a new one. (I was a VERY NEW chicken owner back then.) When we got their, they said they could not exchange the chick. But, long story short, a nice young lady had seen me earlier and knew we had other chicks at home. So, she agreed to take the poor sick chick and exchange it for another one. (They had said before that the Golden Laced Wyandotte's were more likely girls than boys.) So, we got another little Wyandotte chick. Sadly, the poor sick chick passed later that night.

When the replacement chick came home, she was so happy and active and really loved to explore her new home. And, one of the names on my 'chicken name list', was Blamo. It just seemed like the perfect match...I mean, I can't really explain it. She just seemed like the name, looked like the name, and most of all, ACTED LIKE THE NAME. > She jumped on top of the heat plate (Sort of like a heat _lamp._) She got IN the food container! She did so many funny different things! It's so hard to explain....all I can really say is: That name fit her. 

So thats really how it happened: I liked the name, and the name fit her well. 
I hope you liked my story!


----------



## Baymule (Aug 26, 2019)

I have never had raccoons get into my feed or coop. I build Fort Knox for a coop and feed is in a portable building in metal trash cans to keep mice out.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 27, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> So thats really how it happened: I liked the name, and the name fit her well.
> I hope you liked my story!



I loved that story!  Thank you for sharing it with us.  Since she was among the first chickens that you got, have you had chickens for a couple of years now?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 28, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I loved that story!  Thank you for sharing it with us.  Since she was among the first chickens that you got, have you had chickens for a couple of years now?



No, this is my first flock. I've only had them for about 24 weeks. But, that is a pretty long time and I've learned a lot....especially about feed buckets.  I got them as chicks, so they are about 24 weeks old.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 28, 2019)

Chickens are fun. I love my chickens, so many breeds, so many colors! I currently have Easter Eggers that lay blue and green eggs and I have some Australorp hens that I call my barn chickens. They won't go back to their coop, they sleep on the ground, they hang out in the sheep barn and lay eggs everywhere. Sometimes I find them, sometimes I don't. 

Chickens are an adventure, you are going to fall in love with having chickens.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Aug 29, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Chickens are fun. I love my chickens, so many breeds, so many colors! I currently have Easter Eggers that lay blue and green eggs and I have some Australorp hens that I call my barn chickens. They won't go back to their coop, they sleep on the ground, they hang out in the sheep barn and lay eggs everywhere. Sometimes I find them, sometimes I don't.
> 
> Chickens are an adventure, you are going to fall in love with having chickens.


I already have!  They are so fun!  I'll tell you all if anything funny happens today.
Also, one question: Do chickens like swimming?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2019)

I never took mine swimming. But years ago I saw pictures of a Buff Orpington that liked to go swimming with the children in the pool. I don't think I would do that, chickens poop wherever...….


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2019)

I keep a 4" deep rubber feed tub in the coop full of water. They like it in hot weather and will stand in it to cool off. As their blood circulates through their feet, the water cools the blood and it circulates through their body. And they poop in it...…. for some reason known only to them, they will bypass clear, clean water and go drink the dirty water. When I let the lambs out to graze, they go in the chicken coop to drink their water instead of going back to their pen to drink their own water.....go figure.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 7, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Yes! That is her! She was so much younger then. Here is a updated pic of her: View attachment 65648She is a Golden Laced Wyandotte. She grew up to be much blacker than my other two Golden Laced Wyandotte's. So, this is how she came to be in my flock:
> 
> It all started when I got my chickens from Tractor Supply Co. (TSC). I wanted only for chickens, and they were going to be Buff Orpington's. But, when I got to TSC, I found out that their minimum was 6 chicks. So, I stayed there a long time deciding what to do. Finally, I desided I would buy 4 Buff Orpington's and 2 Golden Laced Wyandotte's. I got home, and that evening one of the chicks started acting weird. I called TSC and asked them what to do. They said just to make sure it could get food and water, and to make sure it stayed warm. I tried what they said but it did not seem to be working. So I finally decided to go back to TSC and exchange the chick for a new one. (I was a VERY NEW chicken owner back then.) When we got their, they said they could not exchange the chick. But, long story short, a nice young lady had seen me earlier and knew we had other chicks at home. So, she agreed to take the poor sick chick and exchange it for another one. (They had said before that the Golden Laced Wyandotte's were more likely girls than boys.) So, we got another little Wyandotte chick. Sadly, the poor sick chick passed later that night.
> 
> ...


I like your chicken story! A chicken name list huh? What other names are on there? Lol
For our chicken names my son picked them.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 7, 2019)

Baymule said:


> they will bypass clear, clean water and go drink the dirty water.


They must like "flavored" water


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 7, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> They must like "flavored" water


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 7, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> I like your chicken story! A chicken name list huh? What other names are on there? Lol
> For our chicken names my son picked them.



I don't really remember the other names, but let me think....umm, there was Carrot, Sparkle, Dixie, Sunny, tofu, Tawny, Cricket, Harley,...... I have some more but can't find them right now.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

When I get chickens...i'm naming one Tofu...I love that!
I used to have a duck named Kimchi


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 7, 2019)

Next time I'm naming my chickens: tender, parmesan, cacciatore, Caesar


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 7, 2019)

Kimchi! I love it! 


AmberLops said:


> When I get chickens...i'm naming one Tofu...I love that!
> I used to have a duck named Kimchi


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 7, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Next time I'm naming my chickens: tender, parmesan, cacciatore, Caesar



Are they going to be pets? If so, I wouldn't.  But meat birds, go right ahead!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 7, 2019)

RollingAcres said:


> Next time I'm naming my chickens: tender, parmesan, cacciatore, Caesar


HA HA!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't have many chickens named right now. I have a rooster named Alfred, a hen named Rose and that's it.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 9, 2019)

When I had rhode island reds I named all the girls Lucy... so I called them 'lucy 1, 2, 3 and 4'


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 10, 2019)

I didn't name my chickens, my son did. The first batch of chicks we got 4 years ago, he named all the chicks after his friends. LOL
Then last year when I bought more chicks, he again named them but this time just random names that came to his mind.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 10, 2019)

Chicken butts! So funny!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2019)

I name my sheep. I don't keep the ram lambs......I castrate them and name them Dinner.   Ok, so maybe I name the ewes...…

Let's see...Lady BaaBaa, Ewenique, Miranda Lambert, Moon Pie, Lil' Cutie, Lily, Lucy, Domino, Eve and I am keeping a ewe lamb named Scottie.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I name my sheep. I don't keep the ram lambs......I castrate them and name them Dinner.   Ok, so maybe I name the ewes...…
> 
> Let's see...Lady BaaBaa, Ewenique, Miranda Lambert, Moon Pie, Lil' Cutie, Lily, Lucy, Domino, Eve and I am keeping a ewe lamb named Scottie.


Wow you come up with some strange (but adorable) names there bay


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 12, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a while. View attachment 66102


Aw, such a pretty hen


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 13, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Aw, such a pretty hen



Thank you! Her name is Cream Puff.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 13, 2019)

Just wanted to say all my chickens are doing well and so are my two fish.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2019)

I have a pen of 9 Easter Egger hens that are molting. This is their second molt, I will slaughter them. I have about a dozen EE pullets to take their place. I have found that at 3 years old they still eat as much, but they don't lay as much.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 13, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thank you! Her name is Cream Puff.


Cute name!
You should name the next one Éclair


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 14, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Cute name!
> You should name the next one Éclair



Lol!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 14, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I have a pen of 9 Easter Egger hens that are molting. This is their second molt, I will slaughter them. I have about a dozen EE pullets to take their place. I have found that at 3 years old they still eat as much, but they don't lay as much.



Is that same with Buff Orpington's?


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

That's the same with most chickens. I used to buy 6 chicks from the feed store each spring. I bought a different breed or color each time. In the fall, I slaughtered the oldest hens, 2 years old, when they went into a molt. The following spring they would be 3 years old and that seemed to be the point where their laying fell off. The 1 year old hens went into a molt and quit laying. The new pullets started laying. I gave the 1 year old hens time off to regrow their feathers. That was how I rotated the hens so that I always had eggs through the winter. Some became pets and I didn't slaughter them. Old laying hens make the best chicken and dumplings. That is what worked for me, it's not for everybody. 

There is nothing wrong with keeping chickens until they die of old age. They slow down on laying as they age. You can buy more chicks in the spring to keep active laying hens. 

I have a pen of 5 hens and 1 rooster that I gather eggs from to incubate. They are 3 years old now and I get 2-3 eggs a day from them. There are 3 Easter Eggers, 1 Cream Legbar, 1 Wellsummer and a EE rooster. They are going into a molt. If I kept them, they would be 4 years old in the spring and I would get even less eggs. This is where the replacement pullets came from. One of them got her toes chopped off on one foot by the fan blade in the incubator. Her name is Rose, she is a pet. She may get to stick around, but the others are on their way to the canning jar. I will order chicks in the spring and pick another breed. That's the fun part of having chickens, there are so many breeds and colors. 

I hope none of this has hurt your feelings. It can be hard to realize that animals you love and care for diminish as they age.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 14, 2019)

Thank you for all the info. 
Thats a good way if you want eggs all year round. But, my chickens are pets and that won't be happening.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 14, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thank you for all the info.
> Thats a good way if you want eggs all year round. But, my chickens are pets and that won't be happening.


I totally understand that. We do get attached to our animals. I have my special ones that get to live out their old age. I have 2 old senior horses, ages 30 and 32. One has Cushings, one has heaves, both are sickly. They are unridable and have been retired for about 5 years. They also eat a lot more than an old hen. LOL LOL They will never go to auction and be put on a truck to Mexico. They will die with me.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 16, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I totally understand that. We do get attached to our animals. I have my special ones that get to live out their old age. I have 2 old senior horses, ages 30 and 32. One has Cushings, one has heaves, both are sickly. They are unridable and have been retired for about 5 years. They also eat a lot more than an old hen. LOL LOL They will never go to auction and be put on a truck to Mexico. They will die with me.


Thats nice of you to keep them.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2019)

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Thats nice of you to keep them.


It was nice of them to give me so much joy and happiness. They are never going anywhere.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2019)

Haha, I have 5 Australorps that I call my barn chickens. They won't go back in the coop, instead they snuggle down in the dirt by the sheep barn. Before the weather gets bad, I am going to have to teach them to either go back in the coop at night or to roost in the barn. They abandoned laying in their coop and go hide their eggs in the round bale of hay. I find most of them, but only because I see them setting and thus know their hiding spot. Right now, there is no round bale, am getting one delivered tomorrow. 2 of them actually got desperate enough to go lay in the coop today. LOL LOL The hens are having a blast hanging out in the sheep barn. They make me smile.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Sep 17, 2019)

Lol! Thats funny!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 29, 2019)

OK, Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy!  Where are you?  You are certainly too young to remember the TV show "Car 54, where are you?".  But whenever Miss @RollingAcres or Miss @AmberLops are a bit slow in posting to their journals, I start posting Texas Aggie jokes on their journals as punishment!  Am I going to have to start doing that to your journal? 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 1, 2019)

OK, Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy,  I guess I will have to post a Texas Aggie joke on your journal because you haven't posted to your journal.  (To understand what Texas Aggie jokes are, see Miss @RollingAcres' journal starting here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rolling-acres-this-and-that.37787/page-72#post-611948 )

Two Texas Aggies went deer hunting.  While they were hunting, one Aggie accidentally shot his friend.  The Aggie took his friend to the emergency room, and waited while the doctor tried to save his friend.  Finally, the doctor came out and told the Aggie that his friend didn't make it.
"Doc, was it the gun shot wound that did him in?"
"No, I could have saved him from that."
"Did I take too long getting him to the hospital?"
"No, that is not what did him in, either."
"Well, what did him in, Doc?"
"Well, the fact that you field dressed him after you shot him is what did him in!"

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Baymule (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## AmberLops (Oct 1, 2019)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> OK, Miss @Blamo'sBestBuddy,  I guess I will have to post a Texas Aggie joke on your journal because you haven't posted to your journal.  (To understand what Texas Aggie jokes are, see Miss @RollingAcres' journal starting here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rolling-acres-this-and-that.37787/page-72#post-611948 )
> 
> Two Texas Aggies went deer hunting.  While they were hunting, one Aggie accidentally shot his friend.  The Aggie took his friend to the emergency room, and waited while the doctor tried to save his friend.  Finally, the doctor came out and told the Aggie that his friend didn't make it.
> "Doc, was it the gun shot wound that did him in?"
> ...


----------

